

Ask HN: How to process credit card payments - innocentpixel

Hello HN. First question here so if possible take it easy on me :)<p>Main question is how can one start to process payments from many to many. Does one work directly with visa api or through a bank? And what are the security conditions that one would need to abide by(nuclear resistant datacenter etc).<p>Thank you in advance.
======
fastspring
Take a look at FastSpring. Global coverage for developer clients, their end
users, payment methods/currencies located all around the world, and an
embedded store SDK used to power such app stores as Adobe's new Exchange.
Pricing includes international payment costs, int'l tax management, pci
compliance, chargeback fees, file hosting, unlimited support, and all the
merchandising functionality. Developers save months to years of work because
it's an all-in-one service, the features are already there for the developer
selling one time or recurring based payment products and services globally.

------
anderspetersson
If you're building a marketplace thing, take a look at Balanced [1]

Otherwise, take a look at Stripe [2]

If you're not in the U.S, it get's more complicated.

[1] [https://www.balancedpayments.com/](https://www.balancedpayments.com/) [2]
[https://stripe.com](https://stripe.com)

~~~
innocentpixel
I would need it to work all over Europe so I'm waiting for the more
complicated atuff :)

~~~
donal_cahalane
Check out www.paymill.com (Stripe except based here in Europe)

~~~
innocentpixel
I think the fees from all the mentioned providers are way too much. Usually
the bank pos fees are 1,8-1,9%. So the only solution that I see is actually
processing payments myself. That's why I'm looking for more information on how
that's done.

